# Tons of new snakes!



## J.huff23 (Aug 31, 2012)

I got a bunch of cool snake this past week. I just wanted you guys to check them out.

These I got from the Cheswick, pa show:

This awesome little mexican black king snake! I got to hold the father before I bought one of the hatchlings!



















I picked up these next two from the same guy. A real cool Bairds Rat Snake!













This awesome little Honduran Milk Snake!







Then I picked up this awesome Western Hognose. One of my favorites.













Nice little yellow rat.



















And these three I picked up yesterday from a private breeder.

2012 female Carmel Corn Snake (Het for hypo and bloodred)



















Another one of my favorites! A 2012 MALE Hypo Stillwater Bull Snake!





































And this guy is nothing special but I fell in love with him and had to take him! Just a normal adult male okeettee.


----------



## pitbulllady (Sep 1, 2012)

Purdy snakes, but two of them are not what they were alleged to be.  The Bullsnake is a normal, not a Stillwater.  Here is what a Stillwater looks like for comparison: http://www.kingsnake.com/pituophis/images/bullsnake_stillwaterhypo_ShannonBrown.jpg .  I've seen babies to adults in this morph, and they look the same except for size.  The Corn at the bottom is not an Okeetee, either, but a normal wild-type Corn. Okeetees have much more intense oranges and reds, with a distinct black border around the blotches, like this: http://draybar.tripod.com/bilbo28.jpg .   People tend to bat around the term "Okeetee" Corn to describe all wild-type, non-morph Corns, but like they use "Red-Tailed Boa" for all members of that genus.  It's a very pretty Corn and a cute little Bully, but not what they are supposed to be.  

pitbulllady


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you pittbulllady. Do you think it was an honest mistake? He seems like a decent guy. He even has the parents cages labeled as Stillwater hypos.


----------



## desertanimal (Sep 1, 2012)

It could be a locality Okeetee.  Those are not nearly as heavily bordered as the line-bred ones.  But then, I'd think a seller would make that very clear were that the case, as a seller with a locality Okeetee would be very aware of such issues.


----------

